# worthington pump plans



## ChrisLister (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I have in the workplace a steam worthington pump (real pump no model, duplex) waiting for restoration and would like a model out of it.

Does someone now where i can get plans it?

Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 30, 2012)

This may help you Chris. Or, why not measure, document and photograph the real deal that you have conveniently available to you? 
http://plan-ahead-designs.us/worthington/worthington.html
BC1
Jim


----------



## ChrisLister (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanx Jim. 

Will send them an email.

I can indeed measure the real thing but I'm not so good in putting the drawing into plans on the computer.

Greetings,

Chris


----------



## ausdier (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Chris.

Just wondering, if you would like to measure your pump and send me info, piece by piece I will draw it for you and if you want, scale it to whatever size you like.

Plus the plans would be yours to do what ever you wanted to do with them.

Just a thought.

Thanks Darren.


----------



## ChrisLister (Feb 19, 2012)

Well,

If I measure the plans and I put them on paper to send to you in pdf. And you could put them in propper plans (dxf or ....). Then I would post them on the net for free for the community.

Or dou you have other options?

Greetings,

Chris


----------



## ausdier (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Chris. That would be great if you wanted to post them here. That wouldn't worry me in the least.


----------



## ChrisLister (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok then.

I'm in the move between 2 working places. That should be done within a week or 3. After that it will be the first thing I will start up.

Greetings,

Chris


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 1, 2012)

> I can indeed measure the real thing but I'm not so good in putting the drawing into plans on the computer.


Well a year ago I would have to agree with you. I have had Albre CAD for I am thinking almost two years now. It is a bit of a struggle to learn but once you get the basics down it is much faster and easier than paper. 
I learned on paper Back in High school still have all the paper tools. I even have a very nice drafting table and arm I picked up surplus. I never got into the 2D drafting but am beginning to love the 3D stuff. 
IIRC you can use Albre for 30 days before you have to pay up. 
Did you check and see if the owner has a set of prints somewhere in the engineering dept ? 
Also check archive .org they may have some pdf pubs that may help. IIRC they do have some Worthington stuff. 

http://archive.org/details/dutyandcapacity00wortgoog
Tin


----------



## hitandmissman (Apr 1, 2012)

I remember see a model like that on this site. www.myersengines.com


----------

